# How to build key switch for PC



## michael (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I want to build key switch for my Lan Boy Air yellow.

Is there any tutorial for that which can help me build it.

here my matching yellow key switch which I bought today.

Thanks.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jul 6, 2013)

knowing what kind of switch that key switch is would help.

A switch to start the computer with is realy simple, they just short the two wiers going into them. The important thing is that a normal on (and reset) switch does not hold the connection, ones you let go they stop shorting the two wiers. So if that key switch works like a lamp switch it will not be optimal.


----------



## michael (Jul 7, 2013)

Brusfantomet said:


> knowing what kind of switch that key switch is would help.
> 
> A switch to start the computer with is realy simple, they just short the two wiers going into them. The important thing is that a normal on (and reset) switch does not hold the connection, ones you let go they stop shorting the two wiers. So if that key switch works like a lamp switch it will not be optimal.



you can see the switch in above picture. It has 3 points, positive , negative and ground.
However ONE THING I WANT TO KNOW IS THAT RATHER THAN BEING IN MIDDLE OF CONNECTION WIRE ,CAN I DIRECTLY USE KEY SWITCH TO START/SHUTDOWN  THE MACHINE?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2013)

You can, but you need to know which connections on the switch are connected when you turn the key. the easiest thing would be to get a key switch with just 2 connections on it, not 3. Then just take the 2 wires off your pc's power button and connect them to the 2 connections on the switch.

To turn it on, you would turn the key on then off, if you just leave the key switch in the on position, it would be like holding your power button down, which will just shut down the pc.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jul 7, 2013)

michael said:


> you can see the switch in above picture. It has 3 points, positive , negative and ground.
> However ONE THING I WANT TO KNOW IS THAT RATHER THAN BEING IN MIDDLE OF CONNECTION WIRE ,CAN I DIRECTLY USE KEY SWITCH TO START/SHUTDOWN  THE MACHINE?



was thinking of name, partnumber or a spec sheet. without knowing the function of the switch getting a definitive answer is difficult. IF its a impulse switch it will work, but if not then you either need to be fast every time you turn your computer on, or add some components (a relay, resistor and a condensator should do the job)

If you can give direct information to witch points are open and witch are cosed at what positions of the key we can help you. Also find out if its a impulse or a hold switch.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 7, 2013)

I suggest you rig up something low wattage to safely test that switch to see which terminals go where. For instance if you have a cheap LED mini flashlight with a tailcap switch you can just unscrew the tail assembly and with wires connected to all three terminals of the switch, try connecting them in different configurations until you find which two turn on the light. 

Then all you need do is trace which two wires connect to the MB PWR +/- pins and your case's current switch. The 3rd terminal you could optionally ground to the case. You may or may not have such a flashlight, but they can be had many places for under $5 and they're very handy to have. For that matter, any flashlight will do, it doesn't have to be a mini LED.


----------



## michael (Jul 7, 2013)

Brusfantomet said:


> . IF its a impulse switch it will work, but if not then you either need to be fast every time you turn your computer on, or add some components (a relay, resistor and a condensator should do the job)



Why do I require resistor?
below are my switch pics, I first tried with normal LED, it is working fine, when I turn the key led glows and when i turn the key to it original position the led goes off.
What is impulsive switch, i hope this is impulsive/proper switch .

So Can I directly use this switch for PC on and off, however for shutdown I am obviously going to use shutdown from menu.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2013)

michael said:


> Why do I require resistor?
> below are my switch pics, I first tried with normal LED, it is working fine, when I turn the key led glows and when i turn the key to it original position the led goes off.



You don't, use the connections on the switch, that you used to test the led, and connect them to your power switch wires. Remember, you will have to turn the switch on then off to turn your pc on.


----------



## michael (Jul 7, 2013)

yeah tigger! thanks mate. I think this is going to be very easy now for me to do.
But I am just thinking about where exactly should I fit this switch on front or on the top.
I am just looking for the thing where I can fit this key switch, also thinking about glass made front panel with led glowing from side from behind.

below are my case pics. hope you love it


Yes, I will remember  on then off  stuff.


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2013)

If you're doing this for security reasons, why not just use a password?


----------



## michael (Jul 7, 2013)

erocker said:


> If you're doing this for security reasons, why not just use a password?


No I am doing it for fun, I want to try new things.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

michael said:


> you can see the switch in above picture. It has 3 points, positive , negative and ground.
> However ONE THING I WANT TO KNOW IS THAT RATHER THAN BEING IN MIDDLE OF CONNECTION WIRE ,CAN I DIRECTLY USE KEY SWITCH TO START/SHUTDOWN  THE MACHINE?



no. when the switch is on, it is on. i.e. power pin connected to output all times. since power/reset switches are momentary switches, its not possible without some complicated electronics.

however, if its like those in cars, with ignition via the key fob, it will work. but i think those have another pin .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2013)

michael said:


> you can see the switch in above picture. It has 3 points, positive , negative and ground.
> However ONE THING I WANT TO KNOW IS THAT RATHER THAN BEING IN MIDDLE OF CONNECTION WIRE ,CAN I DIRECTLY USE KEY SWITCH TO START/SHUTDOWN  THE MACHINE?



I'm guessing that switch works like this-






There is no +/-/ground


----------



## Vario (Jul 7, 2013)

PC Key Switch to Turn On! - YouTube


Some ideas maybe:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=060-215 Key Switch SPST Panel Mount with 2 Keys

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=060-844 On/Off Key Switch with 2 Round Keys

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QAJ2Q0/?tag=tec06d-20   Amico Electric 2 Positions ON OFF Metal Keylock Switch w Keys


----------



## d1nky (Jul 7, 2013)

tigger said:


> I'm guessing that switch works like this-
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130707/switch.jpg
> 
> There is no +/-/ground



a car ignition turns then drops back to the original position.

if i were you, OP, id break the power button cable and use it as a 2point switch that breaks the connection. like an immobiliser.

otherwise youd have to turn to point X (start) then turn back to original point.

or if ya wanted to keep that car switch theme, link the key fob to a power/start button like newer cars have.


----------



## michael (Jul 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no. when the switch is on, it is on. i.e. power pin connected to output all times. since power/reset switches are momentary switches, its not possible without some complicated electronics.
> 
> however, if its like those in cars, with ignition via the key fob, it will work. but i think those have another pin .



Why not possible? As I said I will turn the switch ON and then quickly to OFF to start my PC.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 8, 2013)

thats possible, but its not how it should work  if you can take that key switch apart, its possible to mod it, so that contact is made only at half point during turning. that way, you an turn, but it will see it as only on/off


----------

